# Sapphire HD 3870 Toxic



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2008)

Sapphire's new HD 3870 Toxic is built on the same Vapor-X cooling technology that the HD 3870 Atomic uses. This means that the card comes with a single slot cooling solution making it a premier choice for Quad CrossFire systems. The accessory package also includes an HDMI cable, PowerDVD and a 3DMark license, not bad for a $40 premium.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, Sapphire really missed the target with this card.  Slower than a 9600GT, costs more, and worse overclocking.

And I never thought we would see a card that was louder than the x1800GTO.  Was the "Atomic" edition just as loud?  I would think sacrificing 10C to get a quieter card would be preferable.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeez....   A stock HD3870 actually beats this card in a lot of the game tests, only by 1-2 fps but still.  what were they thinking with this one, the card is clocked higher and should perform a lot better...

Oh well.

Great review W1zz, but I think a lot of your graphs are being cpu limited.  Especially at the lower res'.  I know you want to keep everything the same for all the cards, and you obviously cannot go back and bench all those cards again but a lot of them are becoming pointless at 1024 & 1280.  from about half way down the graph all the cards are pretty much the same.  the higher res' are still showing the cards capability though.  

You are going to have to upgrade your cpu soon though..    Surely you can scam a free one from somewhere....


----------



## HousERaT (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm very disappointed with the overclocking.  I'd figure these would have been the cherry cores, easily getting up around 900Mhz on stock cooling.  They'll have to drop the price more on these before they sell.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 13, 2008)

actually Im not disappointed with the overclocking at all, its pretty much near its maximum already and then you can till oc it between 8 & 9 % as W1zzard has said. Im not a fan of Sapphire Toxic cards and the price isnt really worth it.

Nice review as always W1zz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

well the card is name 'toxic' for a reason i guess!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2008)

easy solution, if you dont like the stock cooling of most 3870 cards, grab a cooler from a third party and use it.


----------

